# Who pays what ?



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

When two friends / colleagues / strangers decide they want to breed their dogs how do the financial side of things work out ?

Let's just say the bitch threw out 8 puppies and they were eventually sold for $1000 each............................

Does the person with the male just receive an initial stud / service fee and that is that or are they due a piece of the puppy pie ?

Do you share the rearing costs for the first 8 weeks or ....again.....see question 1 !

Just interested.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Usually the litter is owned by the bitch's owner, and she pays a stud fee and the stud owner is then compensated. 

Sometimes the stud owner wants one or even two puppies instead. It would have to be a super stud to be worth two puppies, but I have heard of that. Then things get more complicated. Does the stud owner get a pick puppy? If so, get it all in writing. What if there is only one puppy? Do you get a repeat mating, is the puppy the stud owners, etc, etc.

Normally, if there is no litter the stud owner will allow a repeat mating on the next cycle. 

I think that most issues between stud owner and bitch owner occur when everyone is not clear about situations that may arise, like one puppy, no puppies, a litter is whelped but does not survive and so forth. 

The bitch should remain with the puppies until five or six weeks, and she should be kept where she is familiar and with people she loves. The IDEA of someone else caring for my bitch for six normal weeks is insanity, someone else raising and whelping a litter -- uhm no. 

But if the person most interested in breeding is the stud owner, and he convinced the bitch owner to have a litter, and that he will take the whole litter and pay all the costs, and give some compensation or a puppy to her for it, well I suppose that is possible. 

I think it is safe to say that normally, the stud owner pays nothing, save a brucellosis test. The bitch owner pays for her vaginal culture, cost of AI if necessary, cost of c-section if required, x-rays if desired, all food, all supplies, all papers, everything AND the stud fee. The litter is hers, and she gets the say $1000 per.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Men always have it easy don't they? 

One of the many reasons why I will never be a breeder!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Here, here!!!


----------

